# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي حصري :  ميديا كوبا امريكا 2011من الارجنتين

## essam3m

** ** ** ** *لقطات من حفل الافتتاح* * * * * *حمل حفل الافتتاح كاملا  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * * * ** ***الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]***  ** *
هدف بوليفيا ( كوبا امريكا 2011)  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
سيرجيو ليونيل اغويرو ( كوبا  امريكا 2011)  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ** *اليوم الثانى لكوبا امريكا
 كولومبيا & كوستاريكا*  **    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الموضوع والسرعة
  انت دائما صاحب الحصريات
تم تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## essam3m

تسلم ياابوحسين ياغالى

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## essam3m

تم اضافه  احداث اليوم التانى لكوبا امريكا

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## essam3m

اليوم الثالث للبطوله     **   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

Uruguay
أوروغواي             اللقب: السماوي ، سيليستي  سنة تأسيس الاتحاد: 1900 الانضمام إلى الفيفا: 1923  الانضمام إلى الكونميبول (اتحاد أمريكا الجنوبية): 1916 احسن تصنيف في تاريخ المنتخب في الفيفا : 6 - يوليو 2010.  اسوء تصنيف في تاريخ المنتخب في الفيفا : 76 - ديسمبر 1998. رئيس الاتحاد : سيباستيان باوزا  المدرب : اوسكار تاباريز منذ عام 2006 اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب : رودولفو رودريكويز بـ 79 مباراة  اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف : هيكتور سكارون بـ 31 هدفاً أول مباراة دولية : الاوروغواي 2 - 3 الارجنتين - مونتفيديو ، الاوروغواي ، 16 مايو 1901 أكبر فوز : أوروغواي 9 -- 0 بوليفيا - ليما ، البيرو ، 9 نوفمبر 1927  أكبر هزيمة : أوروغواي 0 - 6 الأرجنتين - مونتفيديو ، الاوروغواي ، 20 يوليو 1902  عدد المشاركات في نهائيات كأس العالم : 11  أفضل نتيجة : البطل مرتين : 1930  و 1950 عدد المشاركات في (كوبا أمريكا) : 40 مرة  أفضل نتيجة في كوبا أمريكا البطل : 1917 ، 1920 ، 1923 ، 1924 ، 1926 ،1935 ، 1942 ، 1956 ، 1959 ،1967 ، 1983 ، 1987 ، 1995 عدد المشاركات في كأس القارات : مرة واحدة عام 1997  افضل نتيجة : تحقيق المركز الرابع      الانجازات  :  شارك 11 مر ة في كأس العالم توج بكأس العالم مرتين سنة : 1930  و 1950  فاز بكوبا امريكا 14 مرة سنوات : 1916 - 1917 - 1920 - 1923 - 1924 - 1926 - 1935  1942 - 1956 - 1959 - 1967 - 1983 - 1987 - 1985  فاز كذلك بالميدالية الذهبية في الالعاب الاولمبية مرتين متتاليتن سنوات :  1924 - 1928      انظم للفيفا سنة : 1923  الوان الفريق : اسود - سماوي  المدرب : Oscar washington Tabarez احسن هداف المنتخب : Hector Scarone ب 31 هدف  اكثر من مثل المنتخب : Rodolfo Rodriquez أول لقاء رسمي كان : 16 ماي 1901 وكان ضد الارجنتين وانتهى بهزمته 3-2  اكبر فوز حققه المنتخب كان ضد بوليفيا سنة 1927 وبحصة 9 لصفر أكبر خسارة تعرض لها كانت ضد المنتخب الارجنتيني سنة 1902 بنتيجة 6 لصفر  الانجازات  :  شارك 10 مرات في كأس العالم للامم توج بكأس العالم مرتين سنة : 1930  و 1950  فاز بكوبا امريكا 14 مرة سنوات : 1916 - 1917 - 1920 - 1923 - 1924 - 1926 - 1935  1942 - 1956 - 1959 - 1967 - 1983 - 1987 - 1985  فاز كذلك بالميدالية الذهبية في الالعاب الاولمبية مرتين متتاليتن سنوات :  1924 - 1928

----------


## essam3m

Peru
بيرو         اللقب: لاروخا بلانكا ,_La Blanquirroja_ سنة تأسيس الاتحاد: 1922 الانضمام إلى الكونميبول (اتحاد أمريكا الجنوبية):1925 الانضمام للفيفا : 1924 احسن تصنيف في تاريخ المنتخب في الفيفا : 34 - سبتمبر 1997. . اسوء تصنيف في تاريخ المنتخب في الفيفا :91 - سبتمبر 2009. رئيس الاتحاد :مانويل بورجا المدرب : سيرجيو ماركاريان  اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب :روبرتو بالاسيوس (127) اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف : تويفيلو كوبيلاس (26) أول مباراة دولية : أوروغواي 0-4 بيرو ، ليما, 1 نوفمبر 1927 أكبر فوز :الاكوادور 1-9 بيرو بوغوتا، كولومبيا، 11 أغسطس 1938  أكبر هزيمة :البرازيل 7-0 بيروسانتا كروز ، بوليفيا، 26 يونيو 1997  عدد المشاركات في نهائيات كأس العالم :4 مرات     أفضل نتيجة :الوصول لدور 8 عام 1970    عدد المشاركات في (كوبا أمريكا) :34 مرة  أفضل نتيجة في كوبا أمريكا:البطل مرتين اعوام 1939 ، 1975       الانجازات  :  الوصول إلى كاْس العالم 4 مرات اعوام 1930 , 1970  , 1978  ,1982 الوصول للدور ربع النهائي عام 1970 تحقيق بطولة كوبا امريكا مرتين اعوام 1939 ، 1975

----------


## salihmob

دائما مبدع اخي عصام

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

* * *  * * * *  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** * * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *  * *  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ** **   ** **

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

متابعه ممتازه اخى عصام

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

*Paraguay Vs Venezuela * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

شجع مين قدك

----------


## essam3m



----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

قشطه يا باشا 
مشكور ع المتابعه الرائعه

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **

----------


## essam3m

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Chile Vs Venezuela   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

*Uruguay VS Peru*  **         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## essam3m

*Paraguay Vs Venezuela  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

